# Shun-pop USS Reliant



## Atlantis (Jan 11, 2006)

*SF-Papercraft USS Reliant*

This has been an ongoing project of mine for the past few months. Well it's finally complete.
















This is why it took so long.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

That is impressive! Never seen one lit,or even thought about lighting one. 
Those are tuff models to build, because of waiting on the glue.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

nice work Atlantis! That is impressive...the lighting especially.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Don't take this the wrong way, I believe the torp launcher is backwards.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2007)

Now ain't that a wee cutie !
Nicely done Atlantis, had to have a good grin when i saw the lighting.

Excellent work.

Go easy


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Atlantis (Jan 11, 2006)

chiangkaishecky said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, I believe the torp launcher is backwards.



I know,  I'm afraid to correct because I might mess up some of the parts, and this kit is no longer available .


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't see the pics so have no clue whattup w/this one. "Shun-pop"...?


----------



## Atlantis (Jan 11, 2006)

It was formerly from this website:
http://www7a.biglobe.ne.jp/~sf-papercraft/


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Can't access that website, either (darn COMM Nazi's!!!), but am guessing from the URL that's listed it's a paper model?


----------



## Atlantis (Jan 11, 2006)

It is paper, yes.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

And _you lit it_??? Wow, that's something I honestly don't recall ever hearing anyone do before. Can't see it, but most impressive sound, regardless!


----------



## Atlantis (Jan 11, 2006)

THere's a guy at the Cardmodeler's forum that's working on a 4-ft lit paper TOS Galactica.


----------



## hakoSteve (Feb 5, 2007)

Atlantis said:


> I know,  I'm afraid to correct because I might mess up some of the parts, and this kit is no longer available .


You're kidding, right? You *can* print it more than once.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

chiangkaishecky said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, I believe the torp launcher is backwards.


Oh no! Here we go again! LOL

But I like these paper model things...Downloaded a bunch of them and reduced them to the size for FASA pewter metal Starships...

It's mission... to print out decals... Aztec panels and all!

And to blow them up like to make a study model like the Survey Class in 1/350 scale.

Or load up with black powder pyro-crackers and just blow 'em up!

DLM


----------



## Atlantis (Jan 11, 2006)

hakoSteve said:


> You're kidding, right? You *can* print it more than once.


 I know that, did do it too, but I don't think I have any copies of the parts left, and I didn't download it to the harddrive.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Had two folks send me the pics. The lighting looks pretty good. Nice job on that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Lighting a paper model is pretty ballsy. Good job!


----------



## jaeike (Aug 11, 2005)

Atlantis said:


> I know,  I'm afraid to correct because I might mess up some of the parts, and this kit is no longer available .


I downloaded it before it was removed from that site. I'll gladly email you the parts. Just PM me if you're interesed. I also have the Surak and the refit Enterprise (I think I have it) from that site. That goes for anyone else interested as well.


----------



## Atlantis (Jan 11, 2006)

Sweet ! I may do the Enterprise next using raytheon's templates


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Looks good.

I also have a large collection of the Star Trek ship in paper. I will look and see what I still have and post a list.


----------



## geino (May 9, 2006)

Here is the Star Trek Paper Models that I have collected so far. I have them unzipped and sorted. File types include pdf, bmp, jpg, png, gif, ps, txt. Some are line art, some are hand drawn and others are more professional looking.

Deep Space Nine
USS Defiant - 2 versions - 1 hand drawn, 1 cartoon looking
Runabout Rubicon - hand drawn
Shuttlecraft Chaffee - hand drawn

Hardware 
Klingon Disruptor - 2 versions - black and white, and color

Movies 1-6
USS Enterprise 1701 & USS Columbia 2103
USS Grisson
Federation Starbase
Travel pod
USS Enterprise 1701
USS Enterprise 1701-A
Vulcan Shuttle - black and white
Workbee

Non Cannon
Klingon Scout Ship
USS Xerxes

Pre Federation
USS Essex

Next Generation
Borg Cubes - 3 versions
Romulan Warbird - 2 versions
Romulan Scout
Type 17 Shuttlepod
USS Lantree
USS Stargazer
Shuttlecraft Magellan
El Baz Shuttlepod
Sabre Class ship
USS Sutherland

Original Series
Main Bridge
SS Botany Bay - 2 versions
USS Enterprise
Origami Enterprise - 2 versions

Voyager
Areo Shuttle
Delta Flyer - Hand drawn
USS Prometheus - scanned image?

If you would like to trade send me an email or pm me.


----------

